# My Duty Is My Fate-meus officuim est meus fortuna



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

Okay, this RP is based on my story in the original works section. Those who have read it will notice at one point a group of PDF troopers join the fight. There is fifity men, one meets a rather gruesome end. So, in the RP's time there is forty nine PDF troopers. Make your own guardsman, I need:

Three main Characters,
Two background Characters,

Now heres the background of the planet to help with your character design.

*Classified File*
*Imperial World: Secontus* *Authorization: 9456det4*
*Welcome Visitor*

The Imperial World Secontus is a lonely hive world, it has small links to outside planets and little links to the main part of the imperuim. It was recently liberated in the Emperors name 41m:938. Before it's rescue by the Imperuim it was a peacefull jungle world, the main inhabitants were humans. The men were all part of a guild called the Old Hunters. To be in the Old Hunters you would need excellent tracking skills, excellent skills with a bow and brilliant swordsmanship. The Hunters would rise up the ranks from initiate to the high rank of knight. The leader of the guild would have the title Grand-master. The guild had many secrets, the people put up with them however as they protected them from the many fearsome wild creatures. Many soldiers in the now expansive and very large PDF division were from the Old Hunters. they have a excellent scent of smell and all the characteristics of a scout marine. They are strong fast and clever. The ordinary PDF troopers from off world are jealous but respect the Hunters greatly. There are the occisional small conflict between the two races. However, there is no racism to the black Hunters.
*Human Profile*
All humans on this jungle world are black, thanks to the three suns which descend daily. They are strong and fast, most are clever. *Note: perfect for Imperial duty* The people of Secontus worship the sacred feminine, the miracle of birth. All important places in their divisions and their home villages are held by women. Women are the center of their religion.

*Classified File*
*Goodbye visitor*

By the way, just to say, I'm not a woman. Just done this beleif as it's a old tribal one from our own history.

Good luck, I expect Old Hunters, Sign up here. I'f theres too many people I'll pick the people who have thought about their character the most etc...
Thank you.

*One Pysker will be acepted ( that is all )


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Hmm, when I get home, I'll go ahead and read the story you're talking about, and create a character.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

You'll pick whoever you need...

Sorry but with a line like that, you might be a bit more hard pressed to get people to join up. I mean, if I read that right then even if people showed interest, theres a chance that they'll just be overlooked.

Instead you might want to specify what you want the characters to be like and work from there.


Take a look at some of the stickies, you may find them useful at least in the character department because I could spend an hour on a great character only for you to decide to take Joe whogivesafuck's character he spent ten seconds on containing only a name and some weapons. That will keep some people away, and thats not a good thing.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

PSYKER get in.:biggrin:
Unfortunately in my ignorance I have no clue what a PDF trooper is. *Sigh*

Psyker Tarkantor. Knowing what a PDF trooper is will help me form a character, so I'll leave it at the name for now (more will come tho lol)

Farseer D:victory::grin::victory:


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

PDF = Planetary Defense Forces.


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

There the soldiers who protect the world while the imperialguard come and help them retake or protect there world when the enemy attacks and they are to much.(they usualy are) and are to hold out at least untill the guard can respond to the thret.

I think I want to join this one. I will submit later when I think of something.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

cool thanks for the clear-up ppl:victory:

Psyker tarkantor, was nearly slected to become a space marine librarian,but the Apothecaries estimated a 99% death chance on the surgery required.

Nevertheless, he is faster than an average man due to the small amount surgery he undertook from the planetary Apothecarium. It has given him increased awareness and speed in combat.

He discovered he was a psyker when he accidentally killed his parents in an eldritch fire. he never forgave himself, and defends the planet against horrors from the warp that might kill others in this way.

he bears an eagle-headed staff, which acts as a major conduit for his warp powers. It contains basic psychic enhancers, and also a similar system that the Physcic Hoods of librarians wear, although much less potent.

He has the ability to slow time for himself and his comrades, to warp travel large distances within seconds, to power his allies and make their shots peirce the strongest armour, and also to conjure warp lightining. In dire situations he has been known to summon Warpfire, the same that burnt his familiy away, however once it is summouned, it cannot be stopped untill everything in its path has been killed, and their souls harvested.(the only reason it stopped at his house when he was young was because he was yet to become a full psyker)

He wears tattered imperail battle-dress, and flak armour underneath. half of his face is charred and ruined, and has been implanted with a robotic face, so many stay away from him. He is an outsider, and always will be.

there we go 

Farseer D


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

darkreever said:


> You'll pick whoever you need...
> 
> Sorry but with a line like that, you might be a bit more hard pressed to get people to join up. I mean, if I read that right then even if people showed interest, theres a chance that they'll just be overlooked.
> 
> ...


Sorry a minsunderstanding, I meant I would pick the best people for the job if there ws too many for the places, sorry to write it out like that, it was quite late and i was tired, I obviously didn't notice what had happened. once again, my apoligies.


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

PDF Trooper Sarin.
This trooper has a very bad attitude towards authoority but plays along so as not to be punished.....he had to much of that in his early days of the Old Hunters.....not to mention the beatings he took from his father when he was a child,when things had not gone quite right on their hunting trips into the jungle to bring food to the table.
Sarins surly attitude and downright bad attitude towards his Officers is tolerated due to the fact that Sarin is a very acomplished killer and very good in scout/stealth mode.Killing to Sarin comes naturally...very naturally...as his Father and older brother found out on one of those bad hunting trips........" Sorry Ma...i tried to help but Da he told me to stay back...the....the..Ligro it killed both of them........so it did Ma"
PDF Trooper Sarin at your command Sir......... :spiteful:


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

Your in Yogi


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

PDF Trooper Solomon 'Wolf' Zull
Age: 23
Height: 5'9"
Weight: 145 lb.
Appearance: Wolf is dark and swarthy as most Secontans. He appears to be of an average appearance and build, but the only real striking part of him is his eyes, which, due to a rare and nonfatal condition, are purple.
Personality: Wolf talks quietly, but when he can, he gets his word in. When concentrating on something however, he quickly goes quiet as all his concentration goes towards that task. This has made him a good sniper, and his inherited long-las is one of his most favored possessions, which he polishes and cleans daily.
Background: Solomon grew up under the tutelage of his father, who was a tracker and hunter of wild game. Consequently, Solomon has that same skill in tracking and hunting. Other than that, his background isn't of much interest, other than the fact that he was selected to join the PDF forces at 18, which he gladly accepted.


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

Ok, two more people will be acepted now!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

:grin:when toffster says 2 more, its because he messaged me saying my psyker was in, but didnt post it on the thread (to clear up any misinterpretation)

Farseer D


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

Haha, yes I forgot to post on thread. I have three people now. I'm closing the thread tommorow, two more people will be acepted in the mean time. Once it's closed I'll make the action thread and we'll get started!


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

Ok change of heart as I can't be bothered to close now, I'll close tonightnif im on!

EDIT: Ok, I'm starting the action thread now, be sure to check and start posting! All Three characters so far are now in!


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

PDF Trooper Kohan "ogre" Saul

Age: 19

Height: 1,96m (meters, sorry I'm from Holland, and we use meters over here)

Appearance: Tall, big built, muscled though big, he is aptly nick-named ogre. He has green eyes, short dark brown hair and stubbles. He is fairly smart, and likes to explore, and learn about all sorts of stuff: Imperial history, anatomy, weapons etc. He has a single ethos which he strives to live by: Leave no man behind. And thus far he has not even left a single man behind. He also has a very strong disliking towards heretics and traitors, and he absolutely no mercy for them. Once a traitor.. always a traitor...

Gear: Modified lasgun, capable of sniping and close combat. It has a bayonet, and an adjustable scope. He also has a combat knife, about the size of a Roman gladius. He furthermore has a laspistol and an autopistol, in holsters suspended form his belt. He picks up whatever is of use, this will mostly be ammo, pistols, knives and even guns. He tends to barter excess stuff, so he can buy better weapons and armor. His armor contains parts form all over the galaxy, standard flak armor, pieces of power armor, carapace etc. He also has some cybernetic implants, and the lower part of his left arm has been replaced with a shining silver cybernetic arm. It looks like it repairs itself, but that hasn't been confirmed nor explained. It also glows in an eerie green light, also something that can't be explained.

Background: Kohan was raised on a planet in a distant system, however he doesn't remember that time, as he has lost his memory from his childhood since a tragic accident three years ago, when he lost part of his brain, that is now replaced with a cybernetic implant. The oldest thing he can remember, is that he woke up in hospital on this planet. He had no job, and knew nothing about his former life, and ended up doing criminal activities. He was then given the choice of either serving in the PDF or facing 10 years in prison. He chose the PDF, and lost his lower left arm after a attack from gangers, while on patrol in the lower parts of an hive city. He bought the shiny arm he has now on the black market, and it has saved his life more then once already.


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

Ok despite being a little far behind your in mate!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

A little far behind? Didn't you just put the action thread up yesterday toffster? If you literally just started, I don't think you can even be a little far behind, or far behind at all.


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

I mean after when I said I was done. I said I didn't really need any more people and I had started the action thread, i don't actually NEED any more people. I will take one more, but I don't need any more.


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

toffster said:


> I mean after when I said I was done. I said I didn't really need any more people and I had started the action thread, i don't actually NEED any more people. I will take one more, but I don't need any more.


Ahhhh.....i see...the way of con..fu..zhun comes naturally to you Toffster san!!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

-Lets see if the second one can remain


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Huh, thats weird; I posted but you can't see the post for some reason. Must be some sort of glitch or bug or something.


Toffster and Darvaleth, might I suggest you two get together and work out this little thing your doing behind the scenes; that way you can just post once each and have everything done rather than draw it out and lose some people.

I mean the last half dozen or so posts have just been back and forth between the GM controlling NPC's and one player. Do the others even have anything to do while this goes on? (Also doing this would prevent something like posting one liner posts when they are clearly not something allowed here. Four sentence minimum people, remember that.)


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

darkreever said:


> -Lets see if the second one can remain


Not meaning to be rude or anything, but what do you mean by that?

No problems if you don't won't to tell me, I was just confused.:grin:

EDIT: Ah yes, I see, there's that glitch problem. I've seen recent posts on this for a while by you but no posts there, and was confused.
I agree, this little pyschic test is making people lose out, perhaps just have one for now or something, then continue with RP, then every now and them another "dream" in which another challenge is made?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I posted exactly what my second post says earlier yesterday, Heresy registered that I posted, but when you clicked to see the post you could not go onto page three. I posted again, and that post also went through but this time you could go to page three and see both posts as if nothing had happened. I edited the first post because theres no need for a doublepost of the exact same thing, not when one post is more than enough to convey the message.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Ok thanks for the clear-up.

I've asked the GM in both this thread and the action thread if we can spread out the challenges. Hopefully another Character would second me as I'm sure if I were them I'd be pretty bored of these challenges and have nothing to do.


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

Theres something going on right now for the others yet they chose not to post. Theres a time bomb situation and they're doing absolutely nothing in posting wise.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

That might actually be largely due to the back and forth of you and only one of the players. Your essentially leaving them in the dust with a page or so of back and forth with only one person. Its kind of a little disconcerting to be so seemingly forgotten and cast aside like that.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

If I was a member of this rp I know i would be highly confused as to what is going on. Where did the Grey Knights come from? Why is the one character being singled out?

These 'tests' are basically from the book 'the Killing Ground' (Ultramarines novel) with some modifications. Not saying that that is a bad thing, mind you.. getting inspired by scenes and events in books is quite common for translation into rp, however in the book the events are explained to the reader in much greater detail. As well they are in no way, shape, or from presented as 'chaos powers'.. infact they are very hallowed.

I know i am not in this rp, but I have been following it out of curiousity from the start and I have to say that this set of scenes would be really confusing if I had not read the book/recognized where they came from. Just my 2 thrones on the matter.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I myself am quite confused although I'm playing along how confused my character would be (helpful as I'm confused too) and assuming that at some stage quite soon the GM will clear everything up.


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

Ok now I'm confused too. The reason there is so many back and forth posts is that the scene i set up for the others hasn't been responded too. Thats why theres so many posts. The original idea was too have the grey knight and the Pysker come back and save the others from the time bomb. I was going to take a minute of each time the others posted, but they have not posted. So therefore I'm trying to keep half of the Rp going at least. Do you see them posting in this discussion? No. Exactly, there not osting at all.


----------

